# Machine randomly freezing

## ens_leader

My Linux server randomly will freeze at random intervals (twice a week, one a month, twice a day). The log files are not producing any information as to why its happening. Is there a way to compile extra verboseness in the kernel, or can someone suggest a way to make my machine more verbose? Thanks.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

ens_leader,

Random freezes are normally hardware related.

Overheating, motherboard, memory and PSU are all possible causes.

Overheating - clean the CPU heatsink with a stiff brush. Operate the system for a few seconds with the cover off and ensure the fans operate.

Memory - run memtest86 from your liveCD. Its a boot time option as it needs complete control of the system.

PSU - substitution is the only way to test without electronics test equipment, a voltmeter will not help much.

Motherboard - inspect the capacitors close to the CPU. Low cost motherboards use poor quaiitly parts in this location resultinmg in early failure.

Domed tops, contents leaking are all signs of failure.

Other than memory, the items I have listed are more prone to cause lockups under higher load (when they have to work harder), so if building  a big package causes lockups, thats indicative of a stress related issue.

----------

## pathfinder

check this:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-649262-highlight-.html

and also the stability guide. (google linux stability guide) What did you do before this?

new graphics? new PC component?

opened your box?

----------

